# Linksys WRT54G keeps dropping the connection



## Neon Ghosts (Dec 27, 2012)

My old WRT54G V8 router has been acting up lately. It keep dropping the connection out of the blue. Sometimes I'd be browsing the Internet when the router's signal vanishes completely, it disappears from the list of available wireless networks on not just my computer, but my smartphone and all other devices in the household! Other times I keep connected to the network but there's no access to the Internet. Everything seems fine on the ISP's part, I can connect just fine directly from my modem, so I'm certain the problem is with the router. Besides, these problems are solved by just power cycling the router.
I have no idea what might be causing it or how to fix it. Any help is welcome!

*Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)? *
Amnet Costa Rica

*What type of Broadband connection are you using? *
Cable

*What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router Combo* Linksys WRT54G V8

*What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software* Windows Security Essentials and Windows Firewall on all computers.

Below is my ipconfig and Wi-Fi diagnostics from Xirrus Inspector attached. 


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VAIO
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : amnet.co.cr

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-5A-9D-35-65
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7E-DD-08-EB-5E-EA
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : amnet.co.cr
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-42-49-69-27-DE
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : amnet.co.cr
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-DD-08-EB-5E-EA
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::440c:56c0:7033:5d47%10(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 26, 2012 5:54:14 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 27, 2012 7:19:56 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184559198
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-6E-B2-71-54-42-49-69-27-DE

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 186.32.0.99
                                       186.177.16.220
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.amnet.co.cr:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : amnet.co.cr
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{37784B2C-092A-4441-9000-85D5A3CC7928}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:cce:1e04:454f:d451(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cce:1e04:454f:d451%21(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
```


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Might be the right time to update your router's firmware to the latest. Use a wired connection to download and update the firmware.

If that didn't help, reset the router to the factory default setting and reconfigure it fresh. Feel free to back up the current setting.


----------



## Neon Ghosts (Dec 27, 2012)

I updated the router to the latest firmware and yet it didn't seem to change a thing.

I went to do a hard rest on the router and the problem lingers. Any more ideas?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Does this affect all devices that are connected to the router?

Also how many devices did you connect to the modem to confirm internet connectivity?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is your Atheros driver up to date? If not please download the latest driver from this site then manually install it.


----------



## Neon Ghosts (Dec 27, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Does this affect all devices that are connected to the router?


Correct. The connection goes down for all devices. I've already seen the signal disappear in several devices at the same time.



TheCyberMan said:


> Also how many devices did you connect to the modem to confirm internet connectivity?


Three, two laptops and a desktop computer. The connection is stable across the three computers. 



2xg said:


> Is your Atheros driver up to date? If not please download the latest driver from this site then manually install it.


Done, still no luck. :nonono:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you have done a reset and updated the firmware, might be time to shop for a new router.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Agree with 2xg all devices work on the modem then maybe time for a new router.


----------

